# Building in-wall tank



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

I am planning on building a house in surrey soon and am looking to put a fish tank somewhere in it. I want it to be viewable from both sides so it has to be a center wall. I was looking for ideas on what people have done, what I need to do (reinforce the wall, custom cabinets, plumbing), and how much it would cost. I know I want at least 180 gallons but would prefer bigger. Right now I was looking at a wall that would be 6 feet in length and 2 feet wide but that can be changed.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

If you're building a house, I assume based on the information you'll have someone doing the blue prints. Tell them your idea, how much it'll weigh, and then its their responsibility to design the structure that'll make them happy that they can sign off on it and make the city happy to come in and say "looks good, as long as someone else is taking responsibility".

As for cabinets and so on for the final product largely depends on what your requirements are and your final vision, can be anywhere from a few thousand to many times that.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

This is nice...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice. Big sump below the tank. Shouldn't be too tough to build especially if it's on main floor / slab. If building a home I'd plan to have plumbing and drainage access right there so you can do auto top off, etc. Also plenty of power outlets. Should be a great project! I'd do a 2.5 to 3 feet deep tank, 30" tall and however long you have space/money for. :-D 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Would I need a sump? I have a 33 gallon tank right now would that be useful? Also would I need to have my tank drilled?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are looking at a big saltwater tank, I would suggest you seek some advice from a reputable company like J&L. For something in the size you mention, it is not a small investment. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Keep in mind that every additional outlet, drain line, supply line and so on can significantly change requirements to meet code. Make sure whatever you plan if you plan it to be there during occupancy inspection has been well planned and is fully shown in the blue prints submitted to the city for approval. Sometimes adding a single drain can cause a huge upgrade in other areas to facilitate the building requirements. Same can go for electrical, your place may be designed to fit on a 100amp supply adding another 2-3 dedicated outlets might change requirements for a large service to be supplied.

It is best to come up with all the details you think you'd want, have it fully planned out, and when it comes to designing your house make sure you find a engineer that fully understands your requirements for your tank as well as what is allowed and not allowed for where you're building so that there are no details left out in the building plan submitted to the city and lessen the chance of headache of trying to jump through hoops! =)


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I like your idea of planning ahead for a new tank.
as advised get your architect to design in the tank.
I like at add a UPS uninteruptable power supply to my systems to power my large
air pump and filters
Remember to treat any matterial used inside the cabinet to prevent moisture problems.
I used a foamboard product overtop of plywood so I can screw thing down

THERMAX* Polyisocyanurate Rigid Foam it has a thin layer of aluminimum of the outside so it is waterproof.

cheers
I get it from Steel building supplies in Surrey they have other locations..


----------

